# Winter down south - need to book?



## aless (Jul 29, 2010)

Hi. 3 weeks today we set off for our 10 month campervan trip of Europe. Excited and nervous. Quick question that just occurred to me. We will spend the winter months down south, a mixture of Spain, Portugal, Morocco, Greece and Turkey. When we do use campsites during this time, will we need to book far in advance, or will we mostly find something available when we show up? No idea if those countries in winter get like I imagine France is in summer, or if we'll find things fairly empty. Thanks.


----------



## jncrowe (Feb 14, 2009)

who cares 
can i come with you 
im so looking forward to winter here
good luck 
cath


----------



## bozzer (Jul 22, 2009)

You'll find room at most sites but to get the cheaper prices you'll need to stay 30 nights or more at a site. 

If you intend to stay just a few nights have you got an ACSI book. You can pre order your 2011 book and get it sent out to wherever you are at the time if you have it sent to a friends house.

I would advise booking ahead for Bank holiday weekends as sites do fill quickly

Have a good trip

jan


----------



## ceejayt (Nov 25, 2005)

When we ere in Spain in Jan 09 we often stayed on harbour front car parks without any trouble


----------



## aless (Jul 29, 2010)

Thanks for the info. We will be moving along quickly from each place...after all, we have to fit all of Europe in! So we'll be pretty much on the move the whole time, unless we find a place we love - the good thing is we're free to do what we want. But we're ok paying higher prices. And we will likely do a lot of aires and some wild camping once we build up some courage. But good to know we'll probably find room. We have pre-ordered the 2011 ACSI book which should be at our starting point before we are.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi;

There aren't too many campsites open all year in Greece and reliable information can be a bit hit and miss.
Theres some good information on the following link compiled by regular out of season travellers which might help...

http://www.magbaztravels.com/content/view/69/30/

If you do decide to do a bit of wildcamping you should have no problems in winter, have a look at my recently updated google map of Greek wildcamping spots....

http://tinyurl.com/ya7uras

Pete


----------



## aless (Jul 29, 2010)

Great map Pete. Thanks. Do you have those for any other countries?


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

No, sorry, only Greece.

Pete


----------



## CandA (May 1, 2005)

We travelled from Southern France along the Med to the Algarve and then up through Portugal from October to April last year. Like you are planning, we didn't stay anywhere long but had no problem getting on campsites. The ACSI card is well worth it. You'll find a list of campsites used and comments on them on our Blog.

Happy exploring


----------



## aless (Jul 29, 2010)

Thanks - will go check out your blog now.


----------

